# Its here its here!!



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Got my guitar book today,guitar making tradition and technology!Now i have to buy some wood for my first build.Any suggestions?kqoct


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

A tele,what else :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Parlour guitar or flamenco guitar.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

parlour guitar,I cant find any laminate wood to make it a true travel guitar.Thinking of walnut b/s and sitka top.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

xuthal said:


> Got my guitar book today,guitar making tradition and technology!Now i have to buy some wood for my first build.Any suggestions?kqoct


I bought that book when I was a teenager in the 1980's, I think I read it a thousand times.

GREAT book.

I vote for 000 size - I built a dread but I find it too big for me, I much prefer my Epi and Taylor which are 000 sized... that will be my next acoustic project.

AJC


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

martyb1 said:


> A tele,what else :smilie_flagge17:


well, considering its THE reference for making acoustic flat top guitars.... probably not a Tele' 

AJC


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

ajcoholic said:


> well, considering its THE reference for making acoustic flat top guitars.... probably not a Tele'
> 
> AJC


Ya I know,just trying to be a smarta$$9kkhhd


----------



## guitaristgibson (Dec 23, 2008)

walnut burl or amboyna burl for the vody and a jumbo : ) also maybe a snakewood trim
nick


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

martyb1 said:


> Ya I know,just trying to be a smarta$$9kkhhd


haha tele's are nice but im more into acoustics,i have a strat that i barely pick up(too loud for the wee ones).
The design looks like a yamaha fg 130 but parlour sized.








Of course it will be left handed:smile:


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

martyb1 said:


> Ya I know,just trying to be a smarta$$9kkhhd


No prob... even though it is an acoustic book, I stole their home made truss rod idea for some of my early electrics.

Making electrics is easy... I applaud the acoustic builders. I have only built one flat top and it was OK, but no where near how good I wanted it to be. I need to make a bunch more to get better.

AJC


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

guitaristgibson said:


> walnut burl or amboyna burl for the vody and a jumbo : ) also maybe a snakewood trim
> nick


I was thinking bloodwood trim and rosette and walnut headstock veneer,maybe bloodwood.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

xuthal said:


> haha tele's are nice but im more into acoustics,i have a strat that i barely pick up(too loud for the wee ones).
> The design looks like a yamaha fg 130 but parlour sized.
> 
> 
> ...


This would be great if it were 12 frets to the body!


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

rhh7 said:


> This would be great if it were 12 frets to the body!


After i make a decent one(after many tries)maybe i can sell you one.:smilie_flagge17:


----------

